# Old cameras but, collector old?



## xjken99 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this so I will keep it as short as possible.  Back in 1984 when I met my wife she was shooting with a Canon AE-1 program and I decided to get myself an slr.  I chose the Canon T-70 and for the next few years we would go out on all day photo shoots.  Once the kid came along and careers became more important the camera gear got put aside and most of the pictures we took were the simple point and shoot variety.  Fast forward to a few weeks ago when I decided to get the stuff out and give it another try.  Much to my suprise everything is in excellent condition and even more suprising still works.  

The AE-1 is mainly a manual camera and all I think it needs is some fresh  batteries.  The battery that is in the camera still works but, it is at least ten years old, probably older.  The real suprise is the T-70, I put a couple fresh double A's and everything works fine.  This camera unlike the AE-1 has a seperate internal battery that runs the digital display, film advance and several other functions.  This camera is twenty five years old and the internal battery is the original.  I went to a local camera shop today to drop off a roll of B+W film and while I was there I asked the guy about replacing the internal battery.  His response was that with a camera that age it's not worth changing the battery because the cost is probably more than the camera is worth.  He suggested that if I like the camera I should go on ebay and pick up a backup for $40.00 or $50.00.  He never did quote me a price for replacing the battery in the one I already have.  He then went on to tell me that there is not much interest in film any more and that almost everyone shoots digital now a days ( I am sure he would like to sell me $1000 digital system).

So now besides feeling like a dinosaur, apparently all my camera gear are also dinosaurs.  I like my equipment since I already know how to use so my question is do I (a) use the camera until it dies (b) take his advice and buy another on ebay  (c) pay for a new battery even if it's more than the camera is worth?

This is a casual hobby, I am not going to make a career out of this and at this point investing in a whole new system is out of the question.  

I am sorry if this is the wrong forum for this.  If it is would one of the moderators please more it to where it belongs.  Thanks


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes it seems like this is the wrong forum but only because you asked  I never pay much attention as many threads are in the wrong forums anyway. It will get moved if it is that important.

Now, to answer your more important question. If the internal battery seems to be dead, talk to a repair shop. I find batteries for older cameras than yours so it shouldn't be a problem. Some photo stores should not be trusted. I won't mention names but some places hire people who barely know that there was such a thing as film :lmao:

Buying a back up on ebay won't help you much as you have no way of knowing how old that internal battery would be!


----------



## jbylake (Jan 10, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Yes it seems like this is the wrong forum but only because you asked  I never pay much attention as many threads are in the wrong forums anyway. It will get moved if it is that important.
> 
> Now, to answer your more important question. If the internal battery seems to be dead, talk to a repair shop. I find batteries for older cameras than yours so it shouldn't be a problem. Some photo stores should not be trusted. I won't mention names but some places hire people who barely know that there was such a thing as film :lmao:
> 
> Buying a back up on ebay won't help you much as you have no way of knowing how old that internal battery would be!


 
Don't know who's pullin who's chain here, but I'd stay away from that camera shop. I own, and shoot reguarly, 2 A1's and 2 AE-1's. Replacement batteries are about $3 or 4 bucks. You can get them anywhere, from radio shack to ebay, and everything in between. Just google them, pull out your plastic, and they'll send you all you want. Sounds to me like someone wants to sell you a digital camera. A nice one, and a couple of nice DSLR lenses will cost you significantly more than a "couple of batteries", and your camera, while not exactly worth a whole lot, is still worth many times the couple of batteries that you might buy.

J.

Edit..PX28 (newer replacement designation) $3.75 each or a strip of 5 for $15.00.  Heck, if I remember, I got one from Walgreen's several months ago.  Now, you have to decide if your camera (and associated lenses, accessories, etc.) is worth that much or not.


----------



## Battou (Jan 10, 2010)

You feel like a dinosaur with your equipment....HA.  My every day camera predates even that AE-1p. Don't let anyone convince you that your equipment is obsolete and worthless, That old Canon film equipment is perfectly acceptable for your needs. It burns my ass when people convince people that what they need is thousands of dollars worth of digital equipment, especially people like you and I who are just in it for the hobby. As for your T-70, I would say shoot it till it dies and then replace it with a camera that is less sophisticated like perhaps another AE-1p or even the standard AE-1. This way you won't have to worry about internal bateries and whatnot. The AE-1 the battery it requires is still readilly available at your local drugstore so there is nothing to worry about there.  

If you want to see samples from the older Canon equipment and FD glass just say the word, I have plenty.

Enjoy your equipment, shoot your film at your own pace and process it at your convienience and have fun with it.


----------



## jbylake (Jan 10, 2010)

Battou said:


> You feel like a dinosaur with your equipment....HA. My every day camera predates even that AE-1p. Don't let anyone convince you that your equipment is obsolete and worthless, That old Canon film equipment is perfectly acceptable for your needs. It burns my ass when people convince people that what they need is thousands of dollars worth of digital equipment, especially people like you and I who are just in it for the hobby....
> 
> Enjoy your equipment, shoot your film at your own pace and process it at your convienience and have fun with it.




Yep, with the advent of digital, all those Nikon's and Canon's will no longer take the same quality of pictures, that they would "back in the day"....

The Camera god's decreed it...:lmao::lmao::lmao:

J.


----------



## xjken99 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have already replaced the battery in the AE-1p but, as I mentioned it's the wifes and I have never used it.  Not a big deal since she still has the manual.  Since I have been out of the loop for a while most of the shops I went to are now gone so it's more a matter getting new connections.  Thanks for the responses your insight helps.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2010)

I would hope Cinci is big enough to actually have a real photo store but even those can sometimes be iffy. They, like everybody else, sometimes need to hire new people who will take a while to learn their stuff. And sometimes they just want to sell you a new camera 

Until, that is, you have a relationship with them. I still use the same store that I started with years ago even though I am about a 10 hr drive away


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 11, 2010)

Talk about old cameras??? I shoot film with a 1934 Leica IIIa still perfect after 75 years! Keep your Canons, batteries are easy to find and replace. And most of all, have fun with your 'old' cameras.


----------



## compur (Jan 12, 2010)

xjken99 said:


> The real suprise is the T-70, I put a couple fresh double A's and everything works fine.  This camera unlike the AE-1 has a seperate internal battery that runs the digital display, film advance and several other functions.



The T-70 only requires 2 AA batteries.  As far as I know there is no other
battery in the camera (except possibly for a data back or other accessory).



> His response was that with a camera that age it's not worth changing the battery because the cost is probably more than the camera is worth.  He suggested that if I like the camera I should go on ebay and pick up a backup for $40.00 or $50.00.


So, he thinks 2 AA batteries cost more than $40-$50 ?????




> He then went on to tell me that there is not much interest in film any more and that almost everyone shoots digital now a days ( I am sure he would like to sell me $1000 digital system).


A familiar song which can be safely ignored. There are still lots of us film 
fans around and Kodak, Fuji and others still sell millions of dollars of film 
every year. Plus, film photography is currently undergoing a resurgence 
of interest.  I attend camera shows regularly (which feature mostly vintage 
film cameras) and attendance and sales are definitely up. Ilford and other
film manufacturers/sellers have also reported increased film sales in 2009


----------



## usayit (Jan 15, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> I shoot film with a 1934 Leica IIIa still perfect after 75 years!



Isn't that amazing???  and not just cameras.  Well made stuff decades old still in operation.  I just saw on TV that most of the Whitney Cotton Gins in operation today are over 100 years old.  

I doubt any modern product with fancy circuit boards will still be in operation after even 25.


Working the IT field always surrounded by modern computer makes me even more appreciative of the quality of old designs.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 15, 2010)

That kid is obviously not old enough to remember the song Don't Worry, Be Happy .


----------



## Dwig (Jan 15, 2010)

xjken99 said:


> ......This camera [T70] unlike the AE-1 has a seperate internal battery that runs the digital display, film advance and several other functions. ...



Incorrect ! ! ! All of these functions are "run" solely by the AA batteries.

There is a small internal "data backup" battery that is used to power the electronic memory, which "remembers" the current frame number and a few other electronically set settings, when the AA batteries are being changed or otherwise removed from the camera. 

Virtually all modern cameras have this type of battery. Some are expendable batteries that need to be changed every 5-8 years and others are rechargeable, being recharged from the main battery. When these batteries fail (even the rechargeable ones will eventually fail to hold a decent charge) they either need to be replaced or you need to understand that changing the main batteries will reset all camera settings that don't have dedicated calibrated dials (e.g. changing batteries may reset the camera to Program exposure mode, frame 0, EV+-0, ...).

Most cameras that have these data backup batteries place the battery where only minor disassembly is required. They can generally be replaced for a reasonably minor price by a competent technician. The T-70, I believe, uses a CR-1220 lithium battery for this purpose.

Canon T70 Camera - Part III


----------



## xjken99 (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you know if the camera will still function if this backup battery dies?


----------



## Battou (Jan 15, 2010)

xjken99 said:


> Do you know if the camera will still function if this backup battery dies?




Yes the camera should still function, it just will not remember anything after it's been powered off or thebatteries removed.


The battery is likely the same (or atleast in purpose the same) as the battery found in things like a PS2, PC mother board and the like. believe it or not those too are available at places like riteade and walgreens and at the worst case radio shak. They can be replaced, it just requires more work than it's worth, you'll have to dismantle the camera and if it's not done right the camera would be toasted.


----------



## vin88 (Nov 17, 2019)

Mitica100 said:


> Talk about old cameras??? I shoot film with a 1934 Leica IIIa still perfect after 75 years! Keep your Canons, batteries are easy to find and replace. And most of all, have fun with your 'old' cameras.


     stick with vintage, geared camera bodies.   the  plastic, battery driven, computer run;  are ok till they quit in action.   vin


----------



## pocketshaver (Nov 21, 2019)

Those backup batteries last a long time. Had one last from 1994 to 2015 in a computer.  Still worked fine when the pc got recycled.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2019)

Speaking of recycled, this is a nine-year-old thread that has been dug up and brought back to life....


----------



## vin88 (Nov 22, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> Those backup batteries last a long time. Had one last from 1994 to 2015 in a computer.  Still worked fine when the pc got recycled.


     it is a gamble.   i use a digital now - most of the time,BUT,  i think of the shots missed,  due to battery failure.   vin


----------



## vin88 (Nov 22, 2019)

vin88 said:


> pocketshaver said:
> 
> 
> > Those backup batteries last a long time. Had one last from 1994 to 2015 in a computer.  Still worked fine when the pc got recycled.
> ...


     a bald eagle flying down a country road,  about 3 feet above it.


pocketshaver said:


> Those backup batteries last a long time. Had one last from 1994 to 2015 in a computer.  Still worked fine when the pc got recycled.





vin88 said:


> pocketshaver said:
> 
> 
> > Those backup batteries last a long time. Had one last from 1994 to 2015 in a computer.  Still worked fine when the pc got recycled.
> ...


----------

